# Tug Brocklebank



## SKULLY1954 (May 30, 2008)

The tug Brocklebank was alongside the Maritime museum today and was open to visitors. Don't know if it is open tomorrow or Monday.
I would like to say a big thank you to the crew who showed us around and for giving us an extremely interesting and informative tour.


----------



## Degzie (Sep 24, 2007)

I see that the Brocklebank is in Bristol for the bristol harbour festival this weekend supported by cammel lairds. Degzie


----------

